# Webcomic: Tears of a Dragon



## kekreationsart (Jun 29, 2022)

My webcomic isn't strictly about furries but is about humanoid dragon shapeshifters . Fair warning there are some adult/dark themes but it's essentially about my race of dragon shapeshifters that become endangered/hunted and how they learn to survive and cope with the world.
I hope some of you might enjoy it 
Webtoon: https://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/tears-of-a-dragon/list?title_no=733876
Globalcomix: https://globalcomix.com/c/tears-of-a-dragon
Tapas: https://tapas.io/series/Tears-of-a-Dragon/info


----------

